# Maintenance Question: How to remove stickers and the goo residue?



## milkolate (Nov 6, 2007)

How do I remove the stickers?

Related question: What's a nice way to clean a cube? (soak in water?)


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2007)

www.cubesmith.com sell plastic blades that are very good at removing the stickers. You can then get rid of the remaining goo (glue) using alcohol (alcohol for burners, not for cocktails : ) ).


----------



## TimMc (Nov 6, 2007)

Try getting some ScrapeRite plastic razor blades to remove the stickers.

Rubik's and CubeSmith Stickers:
- Remove with the ScrapeRite razor blade

Cube4You Stickers:
- Partially remove the edge with a ScrapeRite razor blade
- Remove the rest of the sticker with your fingers

The later seem more "stickier" and the quick/constant force that's applied when tearing the sticker off takes the "stickiness" off with it. If you only use the blade you may find that "stickiness" gets left on it because you may not be "cutting" under the stickiness (rather, slightly above it). Which can be annoying :-/

Remove Stickiness:
- Try rubbing some citrus oil on the cube (not sure if it's safe but it works wonder on removing sticky-tape residue off plastic)


----------



## Radu (Nov 8, 2007)

alcohol should remove it fine


----------



## fourdown00 (Nov 9, 2007)

the blades get a little messed up after getting some really stuck on stickers off. I suggest getting 2 or 3 of them, i mean they are only $.75


----------



## Pedro (Nov 9, 2007)

I think removing Cubesmith stickers is better with just your hand, not the blade...that way, less glue remains on the cube...at least that's how it went for me


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

Why is less glue better?

I wouldn't mind some glue-residue being there. It wouldn't hinder the new stickers/tiles from sticking!


----------



## Pedro (Nov 9, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Why is less glue better?
> 
> I wouldn't mind some glue-residue being there. It wouldn't hinder the new stickers/tiles from sticking!



so you don't clean the old glue before applying new stickers?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

I used to clean them extremely well untill I realised how dumb that was


----------



## DarkArcher (Nov 10, 2007)

I really think you should get all the sticky stuff off first. If you don't, your new stickers will be uneven and may not be as aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 10, 2007)

DarkArcher said:


> I really think you should get all the sticky stuff off first. If you don't, your new stickers will be uneven and may not be as aesthetically pleasing.



yep, that's what I tought...

but if Arnaud says they look fine and stay nicely in place with the sticky stuff...well...who knows


----------



## TimMc (Nov 10, 2007)

I just use the ScrapeRite blades for CubeSmith stickers.

I usually remove the stickers from one face and put new stickers on and then repeat that procedure for the rest of the faces.

This avoids stuff sticking to the cubies if there's stickiness left on them while you're handling the cube. If one face is exposed then it's less likely that you'll touch it 

Tim.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Nov 10, 2007)

Easiest way to remove stickers? I use a blow dryer - the heat softens the adhesive which makes for easy removal with a ScrapeRite blade. 

I also work one face at a time, and I prefer to clean off any remaining adhesive prior to putting new stickers on. Lighter fluid does a great job of dissolving adhesive, but if I don't have any handy vodka works pretty well, too. I understand AvGalen's point that the remaining adhesive can only help make the "stickiness stickier," but I'd rather have a clean, dry, flat surface for my new stickers. I guess it's a matter of personal preference, however if you lube your cubes at the same time that you resticker them (I do), you want to make sure that there is absolutely no lubrication on the face of the cube prior to putting the new stickers on.


----------



## pajodaep (Dec 1, 2007)

try applying silicone spray on the stickers. i accidentally removed my stickers before because i wasn't quite careful with the lube.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Reviving this thread, I just restickered two cubes with cubesmith vinyl stickers. But somehow (maybe because my fingers were slightly stained with it), the stickers have a bit of the gunky glue on the outer surface after I restickered the pieces. Sure the cube still works fine, but I don't like the sticky feel of it now and it looks a bit ugly with its dirty appearance.

Is there something I can do like use a solvent to wipe the residue off the stickers? Water doesn't work, and the only real solvent I have is thinner but I am afraid it will damage the stickers.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Mar 10, 2008)

You're right - using solvent will damage the stickers, and possibly the cube. Have you tried using a little soap? Perhaps you can wipe off the stickers with a damp cloth that has a little dish soap on it.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 11, 2008)

*Best to remove sticker adhesive?*

Which should I use to remove sticker adhesive?

-Goo Gone
-Alcohol
-Steel wool


----------



## n00bcubix (May 11, 2008)

goo gone  It sounds the best


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 11, 2008)

I used isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 11, 2008)

I used steel wool, and it works great. It rubs everything off with a couple of rubs, and doesn't remove a lot of the plastic on the cube.

I tried rubbing alcohol, it didn't really work - and it got my cube all wet and smelly. I use a cotton ball so....  but I think steel wool is better.

Goo gone - I've never used it before. I've heard people say it's good though.


----------



## davegocube (May 12, 2008)

I've only ever used goo gone and it works just fine. Make sure you clean the cube off before you apply the new stickers though.


----------



## Inusagi (May 12, 2008)

What is steel wool?


----------



## davegocube (May 12, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_wool


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sticker Residue*

I was thinking about alcohol, but any other substances which can remove residue from stickers being peeled off?


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2008)

rubiksfriend said:


> I was thinking about alcohol, but any other substances which can remove residue from stickers being peeled off?



Something like "De-Solve It" or "Goo B Gone" work well. These and similiar products are sold at most chain stores. You will usually find them with the cleaning supplies. They are usually petroleum based... which is bad for your cube. However, it's not something you will be using on it often and it should only be in contact for a few minutes. Use alcohol afterwards to ensure that you get all of the cleaner off of it.


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks. My stickers look pretty bad, and I'm gonna put on the Studio Cube color-scheme partially (first two Roux blocks) for practice. I really like the neon orange.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 4, 2008)

spray some WD-40 onto a qtip and swab onto the glue, and rub with a little force using a napkin/paper towel

sucks as cube-lube, but is an amazing solvent


----------



## cmv0116 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've used vegetable oil and it helps to remove it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 4, 2008)

I just leave it as is. I think it's just a waste of time taking off every little piece of sticker glue. Doesn't really make a difference in sticker quality for me.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 4, 2008)

Once you take the stickers off, you can apply "Goo Gone" on the surface. Let if wait for a couple of minutes, wipe it off, and the residue should be gone. 

Another option is to sand it off with steel wool. It doesn't take much off the surface of the cube and gets the job done.


----------



## Inusagi (Jul 4, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> I just leave it as is. I think it's just a waste of time taking off every little piece of sticker glue. Doesn't really make a difference in sticker quality for me.



I agree. After using you fingers, and you have tried to scrape all the glue away, then there would not be much of a difference.


----------



## blgentry (Jul 5, 2008)

Goo Gone works like a *champ* if you let it sit on the surface for 1 to 2 minutes. Wipes all of the residue right off. ...But as stated above, you should use another cleaner to remove the Goo Gone from the cubie faces, so the stickers will have a perfectly clean surface. I use a 1:30 dilution of Simple Green and it works great.

Brian.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Cleaning unstickered cubes.*

I'm sure others have had this problem as well. or maybe not who knows. but always after unstickering or such to resticker the cube and have it in good condition it is always covered in this sticky spots all over or gunk left over from previous stickers which makes the cube look and feel very bad indeed. well i have done this recently with my 4x4 ES, pyraminx, and last night 7x7 and the 7x7 really has been the worst of all. i did this because i ordered lots of stickers for all my puzzles weeks ago and will be receiving them soon. so i was just asking if anyone knows the best way to clean the cube and get rid of all thse sticky/gunky spots and make it both feel/look good and turn it into a very smooth cube and for my pyraminx and 4x4 too. Thanks!


----------



## blade740 (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a product you can buy called Goo-gone, which takes care of that quite handily.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 27, 2008)

blade740 said:


> There's a product you can buy called Goo-gone, which takes care of that quite handily.



yeah, and this vid might help a bit


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 27, 2008)

can anyone mention something that WONT result in me buying something and spending more money?


----------



## pcharles93 (Oct 27, 2008)

1.) Wait a week to let your nails grow out some.
2.)Attack your goo covered cube with fury swipes to scrape the leftover glue off


----------



## Kian (Oct 27, 2008)

i've had this problem as well. i just took the brillo side of a sponge and worked it off. then i just played with the cube a bit every day for a week or two and slowly but surely it wore off. i'm not sure how i would go about cleaning it and having it ready fast.

that goo is awfully annoying.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think rubbing alcohol works pretty well, if you already have that.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 27, 2008)

i just tried wiping my pyraminx and 7x7 off recently now with water/soap and rubbing it down with paper towel etc. but then after trying Rubbing Alcohol it seems like that helped take the remaining stuff off even better so thanks.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 27, 2008)

Applying a little nail polish remover or WD-40 to the surface of the cubies also is good.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah i tried nail polish remover earlier too. worked okay but still not great. lots of the guck is gone now after the nail polish remover and rubbing alchohol yeah. it just feels a LITTLE rough/sticky now. but still smooth mostly. so after stickers im sure it should be fine. The pyraminx was very easy though and its great, just the 7x7 is a little sticky.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard hair dryer works.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 27, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> can anyone mention something that WONT result in me buying something and spending more money?



Easy, you just use the sticker itself to remove the goo lol. I've done that for the ES and it works pretty well. So after you peeled off the sticker, use that sticker again to press on the goo, on then remove the sticker off again. Some bits of goo should be coming off, and you just keep on doing that until most of the goos are off.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2008)

Use tape. Any sticky tape. Use sticky stuff to get off sticky stuff.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 27, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone mention something that WONT result in me buying something and spending more money?
> ...



ooo, I just took off the white stickers of my 4x4 and did this and it works great.


----------



## VP7 (Oct 27, 2008)

Give this a shot:
Needs a VERY light touch.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 28, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> yeah i tried nail polish remover earlier too. worked okay but still not great. lots of the guck is gone now after the nail polish remover and rubbing alchohol yeah. it just feels a LITTLE rough/sticky now. but still smooth mostly. so after stickers im sure it should be fine. The pyraminx was very easy though and its great, just the 7x7 is a little sticky.



Wanna hear an odd one that a garauntee will take 100% off? Gasoline. My dad did it when I painted one of my cubes gold, idk where he got it from, but it never fails.


----------



## Jason Baum (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never cleaned off any leftover gunk from changing stickers and honestly have never noticed it feeling any differently. But a great way to remove stickers quickly while leaving hardly any gunk behind is to use a hairdryer. Put it on high and press it on one of the sides for 30 seconds or so (maybe more, it's been a while since I've done this). The stickers will slide right off after this, especially if you have one of the plastic razor blades from cubesmith, and as long as you held the hairdryer on there long enough there won't be any leftover gunk.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I've never cleaned off any leftover gunk from changing stickers and honestly have never noticed it feeling any differently. But a great way to remove stickers quickly while leaving hardly any gunk behind is to use a hairdryer. Put it on high and press it on one of the sides for 30 seconds or so (maybe more, it's been a while since I've done this). The stickers will slide right off after this, especially if you have one of the plastic razor blades from cubesmith, and as long as you held the hairdryer on there long enough there won't be any leftover gunk.



sounds brutal.....


----------



## wongxiao (Oct 28, 2008)

Peeling off the goo with the sticker itself worked splendidly on a rubik's brand i took the stickers off of.

However, when I got my C4Y order, they had these laminated paper stickers that tore when i peeled them, so that was no good.

I'm going to have to second a vote for Goo-Gone. I picked some of that stuff up, and goodness, that stuff is a miracle! Quick squirt or two, wait a couple seconds, and wipe it off as if it were water. Just be careful to rewash the surface w/ soap water (or at least wipe it down with a wet cloth) to ensure that any residue won't affect the adhesive on your new stickers. 

But all said and done, I think Goo-Gone saved me probably upwards of 3 hours versus using normal soap water and/or rubbing alcohol.


----------



## dinki1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I wipe it with dry cloth putting so much pressure, didn't put anything on it before I wipe it, no water or alcohol, and it works. But with my new main cube a YUGA (type D) DIY, I got lazy when I'm about to change its stickers, I didn't remove the goo, hhaha. and now the stickers seems to have different embossed geographical maps on it. haha.


----------



## supercube (Oct 30, 2008)

alcohol is a safe bet and you have it in your house. it will only soften the glue so your still gonna need a sponge or towel. acetone eats plastic. I use it to clean a resin gun I shoot fiberglass with. goo gone is a mild acid made from oranges and its totally save. gasoline is very similar to paint thinner so you could also use paint thinner or kerosene. WD40 is a solvent but it also EATS PLASTIC. save the wd40 for chewing gum in your hair.


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 30, 2008)

My friend used cooking oil. Hahaha! I don't know how the cube turned out but I think it worked.

Lighter fluid, alcohol, cooking oil, WD-40, even silicon(e) spray works.

Or.. you can just stick to the traditional soap and water.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 30, 2008)

so I finished off applying tiles to my 4x4 using the method Harris Chan posted, just take off the sticker and dab the sticker all over the gooey stuff until it all comes off. It really works great, no substances needed apart from a wipe over with a soapy flannel and then dry. 

when removing the stickers, I found the best way was to use a pair of tweezers and instead of peeling the sticker, pull it straight up at a 90 degree angle, this leaves much less gooey stuff on the cubie. 

also tiles feel lush on a 4x4 cube, it's like brand new again.


----------



## jzengg (Feb 24, 2009)

*How do you clean off sticker residue?*

With some of the lower quality stickers there's a bit of adhesive left over after you remove the sticker. How do you remove it? I've used Goof off before to melt off some of it but I'd prefer not to have to keep using it.


----------



## byu (Feb 24, 2009)

Water? I don't know. I haven't tried.


----------



## peterbat (Feb 24, 2009)

If your lube has acetone in it (the red CRC silicone lube does), you can spray some on a paper towel and wipe off the sticky stuff. Acetone's a really good solvent, and it will take off sticker residue easily.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 24, 2009)

I used rubbing alcohol and it worked fine.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rubbing Alcohol, or something called Goo Gone ( I dunno what's in it, I just remember it's AMAZING GOOD at taking off anything sticky or slimy )...

You can get it at any home furnishing/hardware store... It's quite nice! (one drop on a paper towel can handle an entire cube)


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 24, 2009)

Goo-gone isa cirtis based _thing_ that you can buy in a hardware store . It looks like this:http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=107&prev=/images?q=goo+gone&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 24, 2009)

i uses the eraser  it's really convienent when you dn't want wet stuffs on your hand


----------



## AlanAlanine (Feb 24, 2009)

use lighter fluid. you can buy it in a smoke shop or something, unless you're too young (the lighter fluid cans will also say something like "good for removing labels" or something to that extent)


----------



## Kian (Feb 24, 2009)

water and the rough side of a normal sponge has worked fine for me.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> water and the rough side of a normal sponge has worked fine for me.



clever.. I've never thought of using the rough sponge thingy.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 24, 2009)

peterbat said:


> If your lube has acetone in it (the red CRC silicone lube does), you can spray some on a paper towel and wipe off the sticky stuff. Acetone's a really good solvent, and it will take off sticker residue easily.



Err,does CRC 808 work?


----------



## (X) (Feb 24, 2009)

Its important to get all the glue off, or your stickers will get bulky, I use vegetable oils


----------



## Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

use duct tape, apply and pull very safe for the cube , I think also more saver for your self 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duct_tape


----------



## Akuma (Mar 25, 2010)

*How to remove sticky residue when switching stickers*

I am putting on new stickers on my 3x3x3.
When removing the old stickers there's this sticky residue left from the old stickers.
How do I remove it? Tried brushing it off with soap and hot water but it's still all there

Should I use alcohol or a dissolvent or something?


----------



## teller (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Goo-Gone. Takes it right off.

You do NOT want to get this stuff inside your cube, so be careful. Just squirt a small amount onto a paper towel and gently rub the outside of the cube.


----------



## theace (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't get Goo Gone here in India. Any other options?


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 25, 2010)

use the old fashion way...and free...soap and warm water, go through each piece and clean it off. It takes a while but it works. You can use alcohol...I tried nail polish remover and it worked ok even though it still took a while.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 25, 2010)

josmil1 said:


> use the old fashion way...and free...*soap and warm water*, go through each piece and clean it off. It takes a while but it works. You can use *alcohol*...I tried *nail polish remover* and it worked ok even though it still took a while.



None of these are free..


Edit: Oh.. and I have used my fingers so far.. I just push it off.. although my fingers are pretty dead after it, it does the job.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 25, 2010)

Protip: Use paint thinner.

Works amazingly well.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 25, 2010)

Just use tape. I use scotch tape. You press it over top of the residue, and pull off. When it comes off, it brings some of the glue with it. Repeat.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 25, 2010)

I restickered my cube just now, and.. I don't clean every pieces. I just turn like scrambling it for a little while


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

I use a cloth and just rub it off. Kills your fingers though, especially when the first puzzle you have ever restickered is a gigaminx 

372 stickers + lots of sticky crap + 2 dead fingers = gigaminx restickering


----------



## jiggy (Mar 25, 2010)

I busted my thumb up trying to clean sticker gunk off the first time I changed stickers. Not cool.

I use a contact cleaner from Maplin (an electronics shop in the UK). It works _amazingly_. I don't know if you can get it where you are, but maybe if you find an electronics store and ask them if they have a plastic safe contact cleaner, you might get lucky. You just spray it on and wipe if off. Bingo-bango-bongo.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 25, 2010)

I get an eraser and rub it on top of the residue. Works like a charm.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just use tea tree oil. Works really well but can turn a cube bad if it gets inside.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 27, 2010)

I get the sticker i just took off press it on and pull it back off a few times, but this doesnt always work.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 27, 2010)

Use methylated spirits.


----------



## rithvikmekala (May 3, 2010)

*cleaning cube and removing sticky residue??*

hey guys i just saw memyselfandpis video on youtube about cleaning the cubecuz that was the only gud one i cud find.So in the vid he used a storebought cube which had vaseline in it,so can i use the same method for my diy which has silicone in it???

also i no this might be a dumb question 
but
how shud we use alcohol to remove the sticker residue

shud we take apart the cube and pour a drop of alcohol on eacyh cubie or what


----------



## Muesli (May 3, 2010)

USE ENGLISH

I actually felt sick with rage trying to read what you just posted.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 3, 2010)

I heard that you can use alcohol to remove the sticky part but i've never tried it myself, i usually scrub with soap really hard


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 3, 2010)

To remove sticky residue:


----------



## rithvikmekala (May 3, 2010)

hey guys i just took out all the stickers and the residue is still there.Then i did something stupid by trying to clean it in warm water using pril(dishwater detergent found in my place india).BUt the reason why it is stupid is because the sticky residue was still there.Now the residue is spread over all the faces of the cubies and after i assembled it back it seems like its destroyed,plz someone help me and tell me wht to do and plz tell me how i can use alcohol to remove the sticky residue.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 3, 2010)

Alcohol works fine. Lighter fuel is the best. Goo gone can react with the plastic, so beware.


----------



## rithvikmekala (May 3, 2010)

we dont get goo gone here in india so the only thing im worrying about now is how to remove all the sticky residue which is now on all faces of all my cubies )). i wish there was a vid somewhere on how to use alcohol

Also would nail polish remover help
????


----------



## martin8768 (May 3, 2010)

isopropyl alcohol aka propanol aka isopropanol aka rubbing alcohol


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2010)

rithvikmekala said:


> we dont get goo gone here in india so the only thing im worrying about now is how to remove all the sticky residue which is now on all faces of all my cubies )). i wish there was a vid somewhere on how to use alcohol
> 
> *Also would nail polish remover help*
> ????



Yes as long as it has acetone
Note: Using too much can damage teh plastic.


----------



## iSpinz (May 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> rithvikmekala said:
> 
> 
> > we dont get goo gone here in india so the only thing im worrying about now is how to remove all the sticky residue which is now on all faces of all my cubies )). i wish there was a vid somewhere on how to use alcohol
> ...



Petroleum jelly also works, but make sure not to get it inside the cube.


----------



## sixcolor (May 3, 2010)

Maybe citrus degreaser? If it is too strong or too much, it might melt the plastic.


----------



## jiggy (May 3, 2010)

If there's an electronics store near by, you could try a contact cleaner. This is basically the kind of thing you would spray on to an dusty/dirty/gunky electric contact to clean it off. (Who would have guessed?)

As an example, this is the stuff I use and it is absolutely amazing. Be careful though, make sure it's plastic safe. Having said that, most contact cleaners are as they can't react with the circuit board.

As for how to do it: With my contact cleaner, I can directly spray it onto the cubies (seriously, it's like magic! It just dissolves the gunk in seconds!) before wiping it away. With something like alcohol, perhaps you could dampen a cloth with it and wipe the surface with that. Good luck.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 3, 2010)

Hey guys. I just saw MeMyselfAndPi's video on youtube about cleaning the cube, because that was the only good one I could find. So, in the video he used a storebought cube which had vaseline in it. Does that mean I can use the same method for my DIY which has silicone in it?

Also, how should I use alcohol to remove the sticker residue?

Should I take apart the cube and pour a drop of alcohol on each cubie. If that doesn't work, what should I do?

_I find it better when it is written in English._


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Nov 1, 2010)

*Sticker problem???*

So I just put new stickers from cubesmith on my f-ii and I put them on perfectly and I was happy with the job. When I went it the light, I saw bubbles on the stickers. Will these come out? Because I'm not reapplying them and my ocd is driving me crazy! Thanks!


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol at "my ocd is driving me crazy!". That made me laugh *:1*
Well, this happened on my first cube that I restickered also. The reason the bubbles are caused are the gunk from the old stickers that were just on your cube. I'd recommend getting some Goo-Gone from WalMart. It's just something that your can rub your plastic with to make the gunk disappear. This definitely helps. 

Hope my advice helps!

P.S. The bubbles probably won't go away, sad to say. =(


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 1, 2010)

or they might be air bubbles. I just squish them out.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Nov 2, 2010)

Well i'm not gonna waste the stickers good thing I didn't use my tiles... My ocd makes me wanna kill myself lol...


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 2, 2010)

The tiles don't have the bubbles because they are hard and thick.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> or they might be air bubbles. I just squish them out.



I'm thinking this too. Just use the flat end of a butter knife to wedge and push the bubbles out of the side of the sticker. This can be kind of hard If the stickers were applied really hard. I had the same problem with my Guhong BTW.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 2, 2010)

It won't help now but before pressing stickers down hard you should look for imperfections.
That way it's fairly easy to lift the sticker back up and reapply.
I press down on one corner and work my way diagonally across the sticker to the furthest corner,
then work out from that line. It works for me.


----------



## SwFranciszek (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Remove the old stikers.
2. Remove old glue (use - pure alcohol).
3. Degrease - (use - pure alcohol).
4. Prepare: A solution of 100 ml of distilled water and 3 drops of dishwashing liquid.
5. Paint this (use a small brush or spray) on individual elements cube.
6. Apply a new sticker on the wet surface.
7. With a soft cloth (or paper towel), gently wipe the sticker. It's time when You can adjust the position of the sticker.
8. Press the sticker more firmly.
9. Go to Step 5 And so 53 times...
10. Leave the cube for the night - so that water evaporates. 
11. After waking - enjoy the success.

There will be no bubbles


----------



## Owen (Nov 2, 2010)

the same exact thing happened to me. 

Just wait a few weeks, they'll go away.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! Now I know better for next time but for now... RAGE


----------



## theace (Nov 2, 2010)

If you plan to squish them out, make sure you do it delicately. Otherwise, you might damage or even tear the sticker! Also, goo gone isn't available in India. Any substitutes I can use?


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Nov 2, 2010)

Yea i'm not going to push the bubbles out for that reason. Check ebay?


----------



## theace (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh yeah! I could do that as well! Only issue is that they charge quite a lot of shipping. A local remedy would be preferred, but still.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Nov 2, 2010)

theace said:


> Oh yeah! I could do that as well! Only issue is that they charge quite a lot of shipping. A local remedy would be preferred, but still.


 
check this out good deal and not to much for shipping! http://cgi.ebay.com/Goo-Gone-1oz-NEW-Citrus-Scent-/190452636624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c57dc9bd0

Edit: I heard goo gone smells for a while but then it goes away but that one is citrus scented lol hope I helped!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 10, 2015)

*What can be used to remove the adhesive caused by stickers ?*

I recently got my stickers from thecubicle.
When i removed the stickers off my cube, it leaves that sticky adhesive
And i would like to know what can be used to get rid of the adhesive 

Anything other than Goo gone and WD- 40
Because they aren't available in my area.

Thank you!


----------



## CriticalCubing (May 10, 2015)

You can use an eraser to rub over the residue. You can also use vinegar or nail polish remover. I have a video about it.


Please Dont Ask said:


> I recently got my stickers from thecubicle.
> When i removed the stickers off my cube, it leaves that sticky adhesive
> And i would like to know what can be used to get rid of the adhesive
> 
> ...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 10, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> You can use an eraser to rub over the residue. You can also use vinegar or nail polish remover. I have a video about it.



I hope vinegar and nail polish won't damage/corode the plastic

Also could you give me the link to your video
---------------------------------------------------
And will H2O2 work?


----------



## ySoSrs (May 11, 2015)

Alcohols work good for that. Some ipa (isopropyl alcohol) will do the job fine.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 11, 2015)

Probably an eraser/finger to rub off the stuff


----------



## VISA006 (May 20, 2015)

milkolate said:


> What's a nice way to clean a cube? (soak in water?)


Rubbing the cube with nail polish remover on tissue paper works just fine.


----------



## VISA006 (May 20, 2015)

SwFranciszek said:


> 4. Prepare: A solution of 100 ml of distilled water and 3 drops of dishwashing liquid.


Plus around 7 ml of nail polish remover.


----------



## NooberCuber (May 20, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I recently got my stickers from thecubicle.
> When i removed the stickers off my cube, it leaves that sticky adhesive
> And i would like to know what can be used to get rid of the adhesive
> 
> ...



Use a LITTLE olive oil
put a drop or two on a paper towel and rub over the adhesive
then rub again with a dry paper towel


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Restickering old Rubik's Brand Cube... Don't have goo gone*

is there anything other than goo gone that removes the residue? Thanks


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 6, 2015)

Firstly, don't waste your time restickering a cube you're not going to use.
Secondly, if it is your main, pls buy a Guanlong


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 7, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> is there anything other than goo gone that removes the residue? Thanks



WD-40. Just make sure to wash it off really well after using it to make sure it doesn't get in the cube.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 18, 2016)

*"Organic" sticker residue remover?*

Hey everybody,

Ok, so here's the deal. I recently got a new to me 11x11. It's already been lubed and tensioned pretty well, so if I can avoid taking it apart completely, I'd like to. After removing the poor quality stock stickers in preparation for restickering there was, as expected, a lot of gooey sticker residue left on the puzzle. Now, I know about all of the chemical ways of getting sticker residue off. I've found those difficult to clean up after unless you have the puzzle in pieces and can really wash each piece, well. So, since I don't want to disassemble this puzzle if I don't have to, I was really hoping to avoid using a harsh chemical. I would imagine that some of those chemicals have the potential to cause delayed damage to the puzzle if they were to get inside. My goal here, is to find some way of sticker glue removal that will cause as little potential damage to the puzzle as possible. 

Here's where you guys come in. I've heard of a couple of different natural substances, vodka and vegetable oil, that can work wonders at getting rid of sticker goo. Do you guys have any other ideas? Have you tried either of those I mentioned above? Did they work well? Basically, any help that you all can provide here, good substances to use, methods when using those substances, etc. would all be beyond helpful. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2016)

unirox13 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Ok, so here's the deal. I recently got a new to me 11x11. It's already been lubed and tensioned pretty well, so if I can avoid taking it apart completely, I'd like to. After removing the poor quality stock stickers in preparation for restickering there was, as expected, a lot of gooey sticker residue left on the puzzle. Now, I know about all of the chemical ways of getting sticker residue off. I've found those difficult to clean up after unless you have the puzzle in pieces and can really wash each piece, well. So, since I don't want to disassemble this puzzle if I don't have to, I was really hoping to avoid using a harsh chemical. I would imagine that some of those chemicals have the potential to cause delayed damage to the puzzle if they were to get inside. My goal here, is to find some way of sticker glue removal that will cause as little potential damage to the puzzle as possible.
> 
> Here's where you guys come in. I've heard of a couple of different natural substances, vodka and vegetable oil, that can work wonders at getting rid of sticker goo. Do you guys have any other ideas? Have you tried either of those I mentioned above? Did they work well? Basically, any help that you all can provide here, good substances to use, methods when using those substances, etc. would all be beyond helpful. Thank you so much in advance.



I've used vodka, it's not that great. Just use chemicals, don't go overboard, they won't damage the puzzle.
I drip some paint thinner on a paper towel to wipe off the glue, then I clean the cube off with methanol. I've never damaged a cube doing this.

Source: I have a degree in chemistry and I'm currently doing a PhD in Organic chemistry.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 18, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I've used vodka, it's not that great. Just use chemicals, don't go overboard, they won't damage the puzzle.
> I drip some paint thinner on a paper towel to wipe off the glue, then I clean the cube off with methanol. I've never damaged a cube doing this.
> 
> Source: I have a degree in chemistry and I'm currently doing a PhD in Organic chemistry.



You definitely sound like the most reliable source so far, thank you.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't think thinner is a good idea... Just go with products specifically made to remove glue goo.
And be very careful if you try methanol, it is poisonous and can cause permanent eye damage.


Source: trust me, I'm an engineer.


----------



## Abo (Feb 18, 2016)

I haven't tried chemicals really, but, as I have seen in videos, I use an old crappy eraser from school, and I must say it is quite effective. Also doesn't take too long, just a bit of elbow grease. Have fun with the 11x11


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 19, 2016)

A standard run of the mill eraser generally performs well as an abrasive to remove the goo. A lot of rubbing and a lot of removing excess with your fingers is generally the best way I've found. It's not particularly fast but it gets the job done.


----------



## Aysha (Feb 19, 2016)

I use baby oil to remove the residue and then rubbing alcohol to clean off the baby oil. It works perfectly with the older Moyu cubes that leave off a lot of residue. And there's no damage to the cube, at all!

Also, if you use a just little bit of the oil into the paper towel it won't seep into the pieces of the cube and won't affect the lube.


----------



## Datboi06 (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone know how to remove hardened glue from a cube? Specifically a gan RS 3x3


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 29, 2020)

Datboi06 said:


> Does anyone know how to remove hardened glue from a cube? Specifically a gan RS 3x3


If it is a large blob of glue, waiting until it dries and popping it off with your fingernail should work. However, if it is just a thin layer, I haven’t found a way to get it off


----------

